# Titus - Rest In Peace



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

I showed up to work today only to find my big Rhom Titus belly up. I'm not sure why. I suspect he had some internal issues from his bout with HITH a year and a bit ago.

Oh well I enjoyed my time with him. I have no regrets. I'd get another in a second.

TITUS Canadian citizen 2005-2010 RIP


----------



## xeloR (Jan 2, 2009)

awman that's a shame! sorry for your loss
















TITUS


----------



## RedSoxfan (Apr 7, 2010)

So sory for your loss.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Wow that really does suck!! i remember the pics you posted of Titus a little while back, he truly was a beaut. So sorry for your loss Pat.

RIP Big Guy


----------



## rob51821 (Nov 10, 2009)

damn he looks big in that pic. how big was he?


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

rob51821 said:


> damn he looks big in that pic. how big was he?


I measured him today before I stuck him in the freezer. He was 15" and he weighed 3 lbs and 10 oz.

Thanks for your condolences guys.


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

what a shame , that fish was a beast


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!
That sucks bro, that Rhom I can confirm by first hand account was a f*cking monster. That really sucks Pat and too bad he's gone. He was truly a specimen to view and my first and only Rhom I have seen. Well loss is part of the hobby and it happens to everyone at one point. Any plans to get another one or to restock your tank with another P? Do you still have that piraya by chance?

Titus


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

RedneckR0nin said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!
> That sucks bro, that Rhom I can confirm by first hand account was a f*cking monster. That really sucks Pat and too bad he's gone. He was truly a specimen to view and my first and only Rhom I have seen. Well loss is part of the hobby and it happens to everyone at one point. Any plans to get another one or to restock your tank with another P? Do you still have that piraya by chance?
> 
> Titus


Yes I do plan on stocking the tank. But with what I'm not sure yet, or even what's available. And yes I do have the Piraya still. He's my only P.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Damn Pat...I am very sorry to hear about this.....one of the few large rhoms that actually gets to stay with one keeper for a very long time.....a true tragedy.


----------



## xeloR (Jan 2, 2009)

you kept him at work? what are you planning to do with him? id defiantly look into getting him professionally mounted.


again, im sorry for your loss man.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Sorry for your loss of such a beautiful Rhombeus.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

sorry to hear it.
Are you going to have it mounted or dry it out yourself?


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

Grosse Gurke said:


> you kept him at work? what are you planning to do with him? id defiantly look into getting him professionally mounted.
> 
> 
> again, im sorry for your loss man.


Hey thanks man.








And I am thinking of getting him professionally mounted. A friend of mine is a taxidermist but his wife just went through a bout with cancer. So I'll wait and ask him at the right time.


----------



## BLKPiranha (May 1, 2010)

Sorry to hear







I remember this beast when he chased me from one side of his tank to the other when Mike had him!!! Definitely was a nice Rhom and the biggest I have seen in person!! Hope to own one like him someday myself!!


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Very sorry to hear about this Pat especially since you do love large rhoms so much.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

sh*t man, sorry to hear that...


----------



## picchius (Nov 21, 2008)

Noooooooooo I'm so sorry ...................was this him?.........


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Very sorry to hear of your loss. he was an immense looking fish.


----------



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

That sucks man, sorry for your lost.


----------



## Genesis8 (Sep 11, 2009)




----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

picchius said:


> Noooooooooo I'm so sorry ...................was this him?.........


Yes sir.


----------



## hugoale1 (Jan 26, 2009)

i follow titus since the post that sleep and put in another tank, really was a monster fish, sorry man, would you get another rhom?


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Sorry for your loss


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

Damn, one of my favourite rhoms , sorry to hear this Pat


----------



## JP3778 (Jan 7, 2010)

Hi,

Beautiful fish! Sorry for you lost....


----------



## nero1 (Jul 26, 2008)

was a stunning specimen. Sorry to hear of the loss.


----------



## leg89 (Dec 10, 2008)

sorry man... a great best ...so sad...


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

man hate to hear this, can't wait to see your next one


----------

